# what is dcom98?



## indigowindow (Oct 25, 2001)

what is dcom98 and what are its benefits? what does it do? why do i need it, if at all? i have asked this question before on another forum and no one knew exactly what it was.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

dcom explained, hope this answers your question
http://www.microsoft.com/com/dcom/dcom98/relnotes.asp


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

That's a good question, and I can't really explain it, as I'm not a techie myself, to be honest.

However, MS can: http://www.microsoft.com/com/dcom/dcom98/relnotes.asp

Do bear in mind that DCOM is included in MS Internet Explorer, and is a required component.

This latest version upgrades the files, and fixes a number of bugs that plagued the previous version.

Sorry, I can't provide you with a more detailed answer.

I'm sure someone else will be able to.

Good luck,


----------

